

Show HN: My open source form builder - hb

Link to project: https://github.com/haldun/myformbuilder<p>Link to working app: http://haldun.me/myformbuilder/editor.html<p>A simple JavaScript based form builder. Currently it has no backend, just generates form structure in JSON.<p>Any feedback is welcomed.<p>Thanks.
======
tgriesser
Very nice... how long have you been working on it?

I'm actually in the process of building an open source backend for a robust
form builder as a package for the fuelPHP framework. Not sure if you have any
interest in collaborating, but I was planning on building a similar js
frontend for it, including mirrored client/server side validation and custom
callbacks but with backbone.js ...

Shoot me an email if you're interested at all.

------
hb
Clickable links:

<https://github.com/haldun/myformbuilder>

<http://haldun.me/myformbuilder/editor.html>

------
nodata
Cool. Does it do validation? I tried creating a number field and entering text
but I got no warning.

~~~
hb
Currently it does not. Indeed this tool is intended for building forms.
Displaying a form and getting data from users should be handled in custom
code. Nevertheless I also plan to develop a form runner app to show the
designed forms to users.

------
combiclickwise
Nicely done. Thanks a lot.

------
macca321
what licence is this under?

